# Voice over IP (VoIP) τεχνολογίες και software > Skype, Betamax, Sip Providers >  voipfibre

## gstratos

Λεω να την δοκιμασω λογω των χρεωσεων προς σταθερα.την ξερει κανεις;;;
εως τωρα εχω δοκιμασει μονο betamax και δεν εχω αλλο μετρο συγκρισης.

----------


## jimavagianos

> Λεω να την δοκιμασω λογω των χρεωσεων προς σταθερα.την ξερει κανεις;;;
> εως τωρα εχω δοκιμασει μονο betamax και δεν εχω αλλο μετρο συγκρισης.


Ένας ακόμα από τους δεκάδες κλώνους Betamax. Καλύτερα στον voipmove.com Μάλλον ο φτηνότερος κλώνος και με υποστήριξη sip κανονικά.

----------


## gstratos

ναι αλλα...και σε αυτον τα σταθερα εχουν αυξηθει αρκετα.αλλη επιλογη υπαρχει;

----------


## beatnick

Απαιτείται windows ή apple, κι εγώ τα linux δεν τα αλλάζω.
Νούμερο για εισερχόμενες δεν προσφέρουν.

----------

